# Mightyeeting pour ipad



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2010)

Bonsoir à vous, quelqu'un pourrait-il me confirmer, ainsi que cette vidéo semble le montrer, qu'on peut voir sa présentation sur son propre ipad en même temps que celle-ci est projetée via un vidéo-projecteur ? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vviaydI3fN8&feature=related Merci à vous ! 

Oups... il s'agit plutôt de MightyMeeting... 

Bonsoir à vous, aucun avis sur la question ? Je m'en étonne un peu : je pensais au contraire que cette appli valait vraiment le détour.


----------

